# JRE komplett von einem PC entfernen?



## Teetrinker (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin 

Zwei Fragen zur Installation der Java-Runtime:

1. Ist es richtig, dass Java generell abwärtskompatibel in dem Sinne ist, dass ein für eine Version der Java-Runtime entwickeltes Programm generell auch mit höhreren Runtime-Versionen läuft? Das was hier steht, ist etwas widersprüchlich ("immer kompatibel" vs. "falls ältere Version weiterhin erforderlich").

Oder andersherum gefragt: Genügt es unter allen Umständen, ausschließlich die aktuelle Version (Java 6 Update 22) zu installieren, um alle Java-Anwendungen (auch solche, die für JRE 1.4/1.5 entwickelt wurden) laufenzulassen?

2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf PCs mit "historisch gewachsenen" und teilweise auch kaputten Installationen der JRE alle davon mit einem Schlag automatisch und ohne Benutzereingriff zu deinstallieren, um anschließend die neueste Version installieren zu können und danach eine saubere Installation zu haben?

Danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2010)

Teetrinker hat gesagt.:


> Oder andersherum gefragt: Genügt es unter allen Umständen, ausschließlich die aktuelle Version (Java 6 Update 22) zu installieren, um alle Java-Anwendungen (auch solche, die für JRE 1.4/1.5 entwickelt wurden) laufenzulassen?


Ganz genau so ist es.

Zu 2.: Ich habe mal von einem Tool gelesen, was das können soll.


----------



## Teetrinker (12. Nov 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Zu 2.: Ich habe mal von einem Tool gelesen, was das können soll.


Wenn Du JavaRa meinst - das kann mittels _JavaRa.exe -r_ tatsächlich alle Versionen außer der aktuellsten installierten entfernen. Ob diese jedoch funktionstüchtig ist, kann es nicht wissen, daher hätte ich gerne etwas, was _alles _runterputzt, um anschließend die neueste Version kontrolliert installieren zu können. Kennst Du so etwas?


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2010)

So ein Tool kenne ich nicht.
Wenn gar nicht mehr ging, habe ich alles manuell deinstalliert und die Registry leergekratzt und aufgeräumt.


----------



## Teetrinker (15. Nov 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> So ein Tool kenne ich nicht.
> Wenn gar nicht mehr ging, habe ich alles manuell deinstalliert und die Registry leergekratzt und aufgeräumt.


Klar, aber es geht ja u.a. darum, verzockte Java-Installationen zu entfernen, die sich evtl. nicht mehr auf "normalem" Wege deinstallieren lassen. Welche Registry-Einträge löschst Du? Alles unter HKLM\Software\Javasoft oder auch andere?


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2010)

Kann ich dir jetzt nicht im Detail so pauschal sagen, da hängt ein bischen mehr dran, als mal eben nur ein paar Schlüssel zu löschen...

Mit CCleaner lassen sich einige Reste aus dem System deinstallieren bzw. aus der Registry entfernen.


----------

